# Your worst Club Tortimer experience



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 16, 2015)

Post your WORST experiences using Club Tortimer. *Don't mention names or post pictures.*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 16, 2015)

From this thread.



Spoiler: Something I posted somewhere



Today, I decided to go to Club Tortimer since I was bored. Almost every single time I went on the island, I kept meeting the most weirdest people. The first island I went to, I met a 10th grader who lived in Pennsylvania, it was funny how she couldn't even spell the name of her own state. She spelled it "pencilvenia" or something like that. She was very creepy, she would not stop asking me for personal information. First, she asked for my name, I said Atsuya, but she meant what's my real name and I told her. Then she asked me which school I went to. She thought I was somebody who went to school with her, so I asked her which state she lived in, and it turns out I live nowhere near where her. Later, she kept blabbing on how unrealistic NL seems, which I honestly couldn't give 2 ****s about how realistic she thought it was, and I told her how I thought it looked more realistic compared to past games. After, she kept saying "really mental issues -.-" "you got mental issues". I left soon after.

On the next island, I met a boy who was wearing royal clothing. The first thing he said was "im rich". I said "OK". He replied back with "31 million" and I said "cool". After 2 minutes, it disconnected. I went back and the next island had someone named Danny, and he kept talking to me about how his villager needed a signature and that needed to add someone and how he was willing to pay me in bells. I refused for reasons, one of them being that CT has a reputation for having scammers/trolls. The next island had a girl called "Kya" and someone else I forgot (I think Josh?). The guy kept talking about how he was gay and how we was looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, but he would not stop talking about that and it got kind of irritating and awkward after awhile. Somewhere in the back in my head I felt like he he was just trolling, though. It disconnected, and when I went back, I met Josh again. We were chatting, and he did the exact same thing he did before the disconnect. He later asked me if I was gay, then he said "what if i kissed you?" then he started saying "-kisses-" multiple times. After, asked me to be his boyfriend and I said no since I don't date people on Animal Crossing/online/in general. After that, he demanded me that I leave the island, which irritated me even more. I ended up disconnecting. 

Seriously, what the f*** is up with Club Tortimer people. Also, I kept meeting this person from Puerto Rico over and over again which was odd.

*TLDR*: I met a 10th grader who asked me what school I went to and kept saying random bull****. I met some kid who was apparently rich and would not stop talking about it. I met someone who was offering bells to go to my town for signatures. I met someone who asked me if I was gay and asked me to be his boyfriend. I denied since I don't date people in Animal Crossing. And I kept meeting some girl from Puerto Rico.



I had to edit the post because of a few grammar errors. Also, I met a 6 year old on the island a few days later, which was by far the most awkward experience I've ever had on Club Tortimer.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nothing seriously weird has ever happened to me but, then, I've only been a few times. At this point I just use it for the furniture.

I am entirely too shy to deal with the stress of talking to strangers. Thankfully, no one has spoken English so far.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 16, 2015)

I've seen some really uncomfortable situations with rather young people (13 and under really) flirting... either with me, or with other 'probably' young people. I find it a little scary how willing some of these young peeps are to swap details and to try being 'romantic'... A lot of them don't even seem to consider that people can and do lie about their gender and age. :S

Aside from that, a few beggars and a few people being nasty/getting carried away. Nothing too traumatic.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 16, 2015)

As soon as I arrived on the island I saw another a kid run over to Leilani. I thought (hoped) he was leaving. I went outside and borrowed the net and fishing pole and the tour notice came on so I started to go back inside. When I got to the door he came out and started swimming. So I went on catching fish and bugs. This was at night so I was making a pretty good haul. This kid 
(from England) had gone around to the front of the island. I could hear him getting stung by jellyfish a few times and he never moved. He must have been watching me. I went in to try to leave and of course I couldn't. I went back outside and heard him get stung again. That little a**h*** was holding me hostage. So I had to flip my wifi switch and sacrifice everything I caught.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, some girl stalked me when I first entered the island and asked me to be her boyfriend. I grabbed a net and glitched on top of the island building to flee.


----------



## nighnights (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a somewhat embarrassing story to tell about my experiences with Club Tortimer. One day, I was hopping from island to island, searching in vain for a kitchen island. As I was searching, I came to this one particular island which, as usual, didn't have my precious island, and had 2 people on it. I decided to leave and try again. As I go to talk to Leilani, I get distracted by my dog barking at some poor neighbor down the road. I go downstairs to get my dog to shut up, and because I have a short attention span, seeing that I was downstairs anyway, I decided to make myself a sandwich. 

After finishing it, I go back upstairs to finish my game. When I got back on, I realized I never left that conversation with Leilani, and for a solid 20 minutes or so I had trapped everyone on the island. Of course, I promptly left as soon as possible. After all this had occurred, I still don't know what was worse; the fact I had inadvertently become one of my worse enemies (people who trap others on the island) or the fact nobody during those 20 minutes of horror disconnected...


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

People closing their wifi so I get an error message...


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 16, 2015)

My worst was when I got on the island with a Japanese boy who spoke gibberish in both Japanese and English and trapped me on the island by starting a tour and not hopping on the chair. I didn't get anything precious, thankfully, so I decided to flip the switch to avoid anything getting weirder.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I really, really, really like what I'm reading about Club Tortimer.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2015)

I've never had any weird experiences. I've just played on empty islands or the people on there don't talk and just fish/catch bugs.

I must be lucky. xD


----------



## Hettie (Feb 16, 2015)

[size=-2]I've been too lazy to earn the 50 medals to get the CT pass. *shame*[/size]


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 16, 2015)

This guy "Believed" this girl "Lost all her bells to a scam" and the guy started dropping bell bags for her, of course I envied her but I didn't pick any up. At the end when he finished (probably dropped 20-30 mil bells) he told her to leave so it can save and she said ok. Next thing I know Resetti pops up and I face palm. She was stupid enough to flip the switch, thinking it would save.

Another time this girl immediately came up to me when I just went one the island and said (And I quote) "Want to have ***" I had an idea in my mind on what it was, but, I asked what is was anyway. Turns out it was what I thought. When she started explaining I immediately left.

Other than that there were beggars, "romantic" 10-15 year olds (losing faith in my generation -n-) asking for a boy/girlfriends, and the occasional "Want to play house" person.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually I haven't had any bad experiences at Tortimer's Island.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2015)

Yesterday, a girl from my place arrived on the island and started a tour right away but instead of leaving for her tour, she asked me to follow her outside, then said "give me your money" XD (in a rather rude way in our own language) I only had a few bells and didn't intend to give them to her anyway, She repeated "Give me your money, quick!, quick!" lol (so amusing)...So I just said "hey! check that!" and reset (after blocking her). I had nothing to lose anyway. Someone told me, I should have put money on the ground before resetting...tsk!

Today, another girl (or a guy with a girl character we never know) asked me to be her BBF right away, I already added someone as BBF after 30 min of chat and the first thing he did was to eat my perfect apples. Well anyway, I refused politely, saying I wasn't available to play with friends often, which is true, so she said "you are a bi***!" to what I replied "I know"  There were so many silly things that crossed my mind then...but I didn't have time for that so I just left.

It was not the first time a "girl" was being rude to me. I've been called all sorted of names for no reason, often I was just fishing minding my own business and they started out of nowhere.

One or two "boys" once were very sexual, I wasn't really impressed because I'm not a kid anymore but what if I were? It was more than flirting.

Apart that there are the money beggars, the ones that try to catch the same fish as you or scare the bugs away, even when we are on tour! I don't get it.



> Next thing I know Resetti pops up and I face palm. She was stupid enough to flip the switch, thinking it would save.



Hahaha! Oh geez...

I've also had weird experiences with Japanese people. Once it was a girl hiding behind a palm, saying numbers...then "I'm not talking to you, I'm looking for myself okay? okay?"...

Another was just writing gibberish "fhihfdpssf" "sn;anr;ffm`"..that was rather funny.

A couple of Japanese were talking together, I understood they were talking about a gaijin who didn't understand Japanese (Me?), then the girl said it was her birthday the day after, so I wished her happy birthday in Japanese...bad idea...both froze...then the guy asked me in English if I was speaking Japanese, I said "Not really but I understand a bit" *RESETTI*!


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 16, 2015)

In all my trips this past year to Club Tortimer, my only unpleasant one was just week. I got on an island with an 11-year-old Spanish girl. She was pleasant at first, until we started touring. 
Now, I'm not fluent in Spanish, but I can still understand a decent amount. When got on a tour (a young British girl joined in), the Spanish girl kept mentioning someone with the face of a cow's a**. When it ended, I asked who she was referring to and she said "nadie" (Nobody). When we got on another tour, she would not stop talking and didn't even participate in the game. Began to notice her following me.

It wasn't until the British girl left that I realized she was talking about me. She thought the hair I picked my for villager was ugly and had been harassing me about it. 
I gave her a frown and left on a tour without her. x0D


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had one girl take 5000 years to pick out a tour - granted, she eventually did go on it, but I was island hopping for items and got them, and just kinda wanted to bounce.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

CrazyCat42 said:


> Nothing seriously weird has ever happened to me but, then, I've only been a few times. At this point I just use it for the furniture.
> 
> I am entirely too shy to deal with the stress of talking to strangers. Thankfully, no one has spoken English so far.



I've never done the whole CT thing, but the idea of very few people speaking English somehow makes it more enticing to me...


----------



## Balverine (Feb 17, 2015)

Ugh I met up with a Japanese girl who seemed nice at first, even gave me some stuff, but even after an hour of playing on the island, she refused to let me leave, and kept telling me "she'd be lonely if I left". She, like, kept going to her inventory screen every time I'd try to leave the island.
Finally, I persuaded her to let me leave, but I was prepared to disconnect : P


----------



## queertactics (Feb 17, 2015)

I've gotten a few little kids ask me to be their boyfriend, which is weird as hell. Most of the time I kind of try and... I don't know, give them the stranger danger talk? Ugh. I had one little kid (11) who wouldn't leave me alone, and I'd gotten a pretty decent load of bugs & fish but needed more medals, so I had to stay but wanted to shut the kid up, I basically just said "I'm gay anyway" and she called me a f****t. THAT was interesting. 

Another time this kid tried to "sell" me like some Zelda item or whatever, and at the time I figured, eh, I made 300k today why not. So I dropped like 20k bells and he just says "LOL thanks sucker" and leaves. That was funny though! I set myself up for it and it was funny (he took the time to type out "thanks sucker" like that made me laugh honest to god) so it wasn't a big deal. 

Or like, kids who ask for bells? stahp

_I'm kind of one of those Club Tortimer jerks though_. I like to cut down all the trees and dig holes on every available spot and hold an axe, waiting for whoever comes. One time a kid got _mad_ and we spent TWENTY SOLID MINUTES where he was filling in the holes and I was digging them again. I haven't done that in a long while but trolling every once and again is kind of fun. INNOCENT trolling though. Like I'm not cheating anyone out of anything and I never even say anything when I do that, and I always let them leave. 

idk idk idk I like Club Tortimer but I really don't use the global functionality often


----------



## Aniko (Feb 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I've never done the whole CT thing, but the idea of very few people speaking English somehow makes it more enticing to me...



I spend a lot of time there and most of people can speak English, apart maybe the younger users. We have the choice of local  or international islands.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! One night there were pitfalls all over the island, rather hilarious, but how do you do that?


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 17, 2015)

I always go international. I can't speak Japanese, but it gets interesting to meet the people that do speak or know a little bit of English.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm merging two stories together here, as it was quite a while ago, but, you guys know of that beetle catching method, right? You know, the one where you cut down the palm trees? Well, to avoid having to demolish my own island, I tend to go on Club Tortimer and demolish those islands instead. Now, some players are open to the idea and help out, provided I explain what I'm doing to them before going ahead with it. Others, however, aren't so open. One experience I recall involved a young lady who thought I was visiting her island, and me demolishing the island would result in her private one being demolished. I tried to explain that it wouldn't, but after I had done so, she got an axe and cut all of them down (you're not supposed to cut all of them down) and then disconnected. It goes without saying that I was a tad bit irritated by this most unfortunate misunderstanding.


----------



## matcha (Feb 17, 2015)

Aniko said:


> Oh! One night there were pitfalls all over the island, rather hilarious, but how do you do that?


some tours have a lot of pitfalls in them, one being one of the harder balloon tours and i think the other is one of the harder hide and seek tours.

i remember me and this older girl were on the island and there were some kids there, they started harassing her out of the blue and proceeded to harass me when i was siding with her. i had met one of those kids on another island prior to that one and she cost me 300k bells...

other than that i'm too anxious to talk to other people on the island but i might get a kick out of flipping the switch when they think they've scammed me out of bells lol.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 17, 2015)

matcha said:


> some tours have a lot of pitfalls in them, one being one of the harder balloon tours and i think the other is one of the harder hide and seek tours.
> 
> i remember me and this older girl were on the island and there were some kids there, they started harassing her out of the blue and proceeded to harass me when i was siding with her. i had met one of those kids on another island prior to that one and she cost me 300k bells...
> 
> other than that i'm too anxious to talk to other people on the island but i might get a kick out of flipping the switch when they think they've scammed me out of bells lol.



Of course! It's where you get those! I'm an idiot U_U...I have to try that 

Kids are often impolite, but at 17 you should be old enough to behave it seems, I always refrain to say a lot of silly things because most of them are just kids anyway....next time I see rude ones I will put pitfalls everywhere around them and then hit them with my toy hammer. Should be fun hehehe....

I also thought that I should follow them around singing "you are my sunshine" or try an imitation of Pepe the pew.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 17, 2015)

I usually only go on CT to check on island items... I don't really get lucky but I still try D: anyways.. It gets annoying when I see people keep begging for bells.. Like as soon as I arrive there some players are like "Hey.. I'm so poor.. Someone else gave me this much bells.. Can you give me some bells too I'm soooo poor.. Please...blah blah blah"  oh and one time I actually wanted to relax and go on tours for a while.. This guy & girl sat down as I was talking to go on the tour, so I thought they were gonna join me.  But no, they stood up as soon as I sat down, leaving me to go on a tour all by myself =_= they tricked me xP  or someone would flick the wi fi switch cuz they didn't like the tour I chose..  this one girl just gave up during the balloon tour (I guess she got tired of falling in pitfalls).. She just kept following me & walking around instead of shooting any balloons.  Wasted like 5 mins and got no medals >_<;


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

I just go to Club Tortimer to check what items are being sold and then leave, so I've never really had any bad experiences. It's really annoying when I see a really good item and then someone disconnects, though.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 17, 2015)

Last night, as soon as I arrived I was greeted with "hi bich". I looked at their info, it was a girl who started last week and quote was "I AM 9"


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol. I love reading these. The pitfall one is funny. I've planted pitfalls a couple of times. One kid got really mad.

I think the worse experience for me is when they tell you their personal problems. I can't possibly know if it's the truth or they are messing with me.Here are some that i've heard.......

I'm suicidal
I have bipolar and I'm sad all the time.
My dad / mom just died.
My brother tried to choke my little sister to death.Nearly killed her.
I'm 18 and pregnant. Boyfriend dumped me, and I miss /love him so much.

The trolls on ct entertain me, but the above makes me sad and uncomfortable.


----------



## Coach (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I was called gay just because I was wearing some Gracie Grace clothes. .-.
But the worst ones are where there are kids who just harass you all the time! I'm lucky though, because there is usually someone else my age so I can just block out the younger kid and talk to them!

But I'm super conscious about bringing out my Toy hammer, because if someone else joins and it saves without it being in  my box, someone could disconnect and it would be gone!


----------



## Aniko (Feb 17, 2015)

Talking about bells beggars, it's not rare to see them doing absolutely nothing on islands or shake palm trees to pick up the fruits instead of the golden stag that was on it. Some are just there whining they are poor while others catch valuable bugs and fish. I also heard someone say that it was too long to catch all those bugs...How do they think others make money? Spoiled pampered kids


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 18, 2015)

The moment when I want to buy the white wetsuit and... it disconnected lol 
(Pretty sure it wasn't my internet problem though)


----------



## Aniko (Feb 23, 2015)

Today a French girl asked me where I was from, then she said "I'm from your butt" 

9 years old I guess?


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I have no desire at all to join Club Tortimer.......   >_<  All of these experiences sound terrible.  Why are people such jerks online?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 23, 2015)

I like to have a bit of fun on the island. I drop a bag of 99k then hide behind a tree and wait for someone to come. I see if they pick it up or not. If they do I just disconnect and if they don't I dont. It's a way to tell who's a thief


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 23, 2015)

One time this little punk in a flame shirt and frog hat (so basically he looked like he was probably young) was following me (17) and this other girl (23) around and scaring off all the fish she was trying to catch and all the beetles I was trying to catch. Then he proceeded to cut down every tree and run around screaming "POOP" and "DIEEEEE" and "GET OUTTT." Then I was like "Are you okay? Chill." and the other girl said "Seriously". And he kept screaming "YOU'RE STUPID" and she was like "Well at least I've hit puberty". hahaha. why do little children have access to internet.


----------



## estypest (Feb 23, 2015)

daiyuflower said:


> Yeah I have no desire at all to join Club Tortimer.......   >_<  All of these experiences sound terrible.  Why are people such jerks online?



People are jerks online.. my first ever online gaming experience (as a polite sensible 12 year old), was on a multiplayer game where I was obviously pitted with an adult who swore at me no end when i didnt even say anything and just tried to play my game .. bwuh

so my point is: for this reason i don't go on club tortimer. AC is meant to be this lovely fantasy world, with lovely people and such. why ruin it by interacting with random people, ughr.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 23, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> ?. I refused for reasons, one of them being that CT has a reputation for having scammers/trolls. The next island had a girl called "Kya" and someone else I forgot (I think Josh?). The guy kept talking about how he was gay and how we was looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, but he would not stop talking about that and it got kind of irritating and awkward after awhile. Somewhere in the back in my head I felt like he he was just trolling, though.?



What an interesting venue for supposedly trying to pick someone up!  In fact, I agree with your feeling that the person was trolling. In reality, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Oakhaven (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not crazy about Club Tortimer in the first place, and one particular experience TOTALLY turned me off to it. I went to beetle harvest, and look for mermaid furniture when I met a player I'll just refer to as J. This player ran around after me the entire session, explaining that they were 12, and really wanted to buy the new pokemon game and kept asking me for my credit card number. They said that their parents wouldn't but it for them, and just continued to badger me for money or my credit card! I kept saying no of course, and quickly ended the session because they were being so incredibly obnoxious and unpleasant.


----------

